# Is an NIE Required to Move Household?



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

We're currently in Spain, living outside of Gibraltar. In attempting to move our household items down the moving company is insisting that my husband provide an NIE. We've been here for 3 weeks and have just received a date for our appointment with the police to get NIE for all of us - it's not until the end of April. That would mean we wouldn't receive our household for (at least) another 6 weeks. Is this absolutely necessary or is there some way to present our NIE after receiving our goods to customs at a later date? We sold quite a bit so what's coming is more family pieces, clothing and a few electronics; not anything that would require an exorbitant claim at customs.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VannMyrum said:


> We're currently in Spain, living outside of Gibraltar. In attempting to move our household items down the moving company is insisting that my husband provide an NIE. We've been here for 3 weeks and have just received a date for our appointment with the police to get NIE for all of us - it's not until the end of April. That would mean we wouldn't receive our household for (at least) another 6 weeks. Is this absolutely necessary or is there some way to present our NIE after receiving our goods to customs at a later date? We sold quite a bit so what's coming is more family pieces, clothing and a few electronics; not anything that would require an exorbitant claim at customs.


Are you sure that you do just mean that you've applied for an NIE (and not 'residencia')? 

You can get an NIE from a consulate almost immediately (within minutes usually).

Moving companies should not need an NIE - tell them you only have your passport at the moment and that should suffice.


----------



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

Our residency is sort of 'funky'.  My husband is Norwegian, so as an EEA citizen it's much more straightforward a process for him. We'll be applying for both his residence and NIE at the same time but I have to wait until he receives this to "piggy-back" as his family member. Being an American, I am finding, makes a lot of things much more difficult here in Spain. 

I didn't think they should require his NIE, either. As far as the NIE from the consulate, is it just a matter of him applying to the Norwegian consulate here in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VannMyrum said:


> Our residency is sort of 'funky'.  My husband is Norwegian, so as an EEA citizen it's much more straightforward a process for him. We'll be applying for both his residence and NIE at the same time but I have to wait until he receives this to "piggy-back" as his family member. Being an American, I am finding, makes a lot of things much more difficult here in Spain.
> 
> I didn't think they should require his NIE, either. As far as the NIE from the consulate, is it just a matter of him applying to the Norwegian consulate here in Spain?


I think he may have to go there in person.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When we moved our household good from the U.K., to the Canary Islands, the Customs office required N.I.E and Certificate of Empadronato, or whatever they call it, without these they would not release the goods, free of customs duty.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> When we moved our household good from the U.K., to the Canary Islands, the Customs office required N.I.E and Certificate of Empadronato, or whatever they call it, without these they would not release the goods, free of customs duty.


This is not a problem for mainland (proper) Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> This is not a problem for mainland (proper) Spain.


The OP is coming from he USA - so it probably is an issue


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

An NIE is not required to move personal belongings. Make damn sure you contact the American Consulate in Barcelona or Madrid for the proper paperwork to avoid paying IVA on personal stuff. Also, get another moving company starting from the US end


----------



## kingkongx (Oct 25, 2015)

I was asked to provide following documents to get customs clearance in madrid this month.

-Copy of Passport . 
-NIE Copy 
-Etiquetas Fiscales
- Original Consulate Certificate ( Change of residence // “ Baja Consular “) : Certificate given by the origin Consulate at origin country where Shipper comes from. This document proves that the Shipper has been living for more than one year out of E.U.
- Original of the “ Empadronamiento “ in Spain, this is the Registry with the Local Town Hall in Spain. Should be obtained from City Council ( Ayuntamiento ) where shipper will live in Spain and should be dated after the Certificate of the change of residence is obtained.
- Original Custom form signed by the Shipper.


----------



## VannMyrum (Sep 25, 2014)

We've been residing in Norway for the past 4 years and our household items would be shipped from there. That's why I'm confused by the request for an NIE. It was extremely easy to move from the U.S. to Norway but this move has been ridiculously complicated.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

kingkongx said:


> I was asked to provide following documents to get customs clearance in madrid this month. -Copy of Passport . -NIE Copy -Etiquetas Fiscales - Original Consulate Certificate ( Change of residence // “ Baja Consular “) : Certificate given by the origin Consulate at origin country where Shipper comes from. This document proves that the Shipper has been living for more than one year out of E.U. - Original of the “ Empadronamiento “ in Spain, this is the Registry with the Local Town Hall in Spain. Should be obtained from City Council ( Ayuntamiento ) where shipper will live in Spain and should be dated after the Certificate of the change of residence is obtained. - Original Custom form signed by the Shipper.


 What a pile of crap to go through! Prior to moving here we were informed of an official Spanish document that allowed for importation of personal belongings. NONE of the Spanish embassies in the US knew anything about it but the US consulate in Barcelona was very helpful. We simply had to make an appointment with them and fill out a declaration with attached inventory of efectos personales. That was faxed to Customs and they delivered our stuff. No NIE was ever asked for.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

VannMyrum said:


> We've been residing in Norway for the past 4 years and our household items would be shipped from there. That's why I'm confused by the request for an NIE. It was extremely easy to move from the U.S. to Norway but this move has been ridiculously complicated.


The US consulate has an individual whose sole responsibility is to work with expats. Call them. They are helpful.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Elyles said:


> The US consulate has an individual whose sole responsibility is to work with expats. Call them. They are helpful.


Spain is not a uniform country, each area has different interpretations of what is required, you have to ask in the area where you live, fulfill those obligations, and ignore what happens in other former colonies and provinces.

The alternative is to go and live in Germany, where everything is uniform and perfect


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Spain is not a uniform country, each area has different interpretations of what is required, you have to ask in the area where you live, fulfill those obligations, and ignore what happens in other former colonies and provinces. The alternative is to go and live in Germany, where everything is uniform and perfect


 That is why someone from the US should call the Consulate here. I agree, Spain is far from uniform but like I said, they have a representative for working with US expats who is very knowledgable of the variations in requirements. Only they can tell you what is correct for US citizens. If an NIE were required, it would be impossible for many to get their personal belongings due to the time required to get the NIE. It, like many things doesn't make sense


----------

